# I just obtained these water and soda seltzer bottles.



## b.ecollects (Dec 7, 2021)

Some of the glass tunes were broken during transit, and some are missing the seals that keep the glass tubes in. I was wondering where I can get some glass tubes and seals that are a good size for seltzer bottles


----------



## b.ecollects (Dec 7, 2021)

*tubes. I hate auto correct


----------

